# Finally Got My New/Old Bridgeport Last Week



## Monk (Apr 22, 2014)

Got some pieces of 3/8 plate and rubber absorber pads placed and took delivery. It's a 1971 J1.





My Dad (an electrician for 40+ years) helped me hook up the 3-phase and get it running. I was sorry to see the Grizzley 1007 go, but it found a good home (Dad's) .


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks real good for her age.


----------



## Monk (Apr 22, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Looks real good for her age.


I bought it from a place here in Columbus, and they had painted it, but it looks to be in pretty good shape and runs quietly.


----------



## drs23 (Apr 22, 2014)

That's nice!


----------



## David (Apr 22, 2014)

That's a nice looking mill, congratulations!

David


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks like you are well set with a nice lathe and mill! Life could be worse.)


----------



## toolman (Apr 22, 2014)

Good score, congrats!


----------



## Monk (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks to everyone! I'm in the process of hooking up an ENCO x axis table feed, and a Shars 3 axis DRO. I'll post as I get everything hooked up.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to the Bridgeport club. Looks like a really nice machine. Now, start throwing work at her.


----------



## smallfly (Apr 23, 2014)

that really looks like a ''sweet'' machine. enjoy it.  re  steve


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 23, 2014)

Ah I am looking at more then the paint. Pictures can fool ya on how nice the paint is. But that degree ring and the alum on the head looks pretty good. None of which means nothing about the real usability of the machine, but nice all the same


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Monk,
where in Columbus did you get it?  Industrial machinery?

joe


----------



## Monk (Apr 23, 2014)

Rangerjoe2 said:


> Monk,
> where in Columbus did you get it?  Industrial machinery?
> 
> joe



Yeah, I bought it from Paul (I previously got my lathe and mill/drill from him). A bit high on their prices, I think, but everybody has to keep the lights turned on, and they have been very helpful with information, delivery, and making things right if and when they go wrong.


----------

